# New Kitty Tower



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

They were all excited to get their new tower. Cadbury and Harley love it but Crathes is a little unsure still.








Crathes gives the new tower a close inspection checking for any structural flaws.








Harley can't wait to try out the new scratching posts.








Cadbury and Harley have found something else to fight over.








He won this round.








Murphie quickly lost interest when he realized it wasn't for him.
















Now that the tower is assembled Crathes must again check it for any danger.








Hmm, decisions decisions. What should I play with first-the toy or the post?








I am so NOT impressed.








Cadbury in action.








Harley! Get out now! I want a turn in the box!








I wonder how far I can hang over without falling off? (Which he has done on numerous occasions already)








Ok, I"m done preening now. But how do I get off gracefully?
















Cadbury chased Harley down in order to claim the box while Crathes looked on with disgust. Crathes has yet to get on the tower. He hasn't even walked on the platform yet.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

That's awesome. They sure look like they're enjoying their new home. 

Where'd you buy it from?


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Cadbury just loves thast cubby hole! It is so funny that he was in it on the floor, and then demands to be in it when put together. :twisted: Poor Harley.  Crathes will get the hang of it, most of our larger body sized cats dont get on our tree either. 8O


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Crathes is so funny sitting on that toy and declaring that toy is not for him! I'm sure he'll sneak up there when you're sleeping, he's just being stubborn


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

These kinds of picture stories are so much fun!! Great job!!  "Get off gracefully"...Ha Ha!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I just recently bought a cat tree from the same place. I've been too lazy to post the pictures, but I might go ahead and do it.

Although, there are a LOT of them.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Extier -I got it off ebay, but the company that was selling it was cozycatfurniture. They have a couple of other models also on ebay.

emrldsky-The tower actually came in about 3 weeks ago. It was immediately put together and I've been taking pictures all along. However, I've been real good about studying and not getting on the internet. Fun, fun. As a result though I had a ton of pictures to post.

Crathes isn't much bigger then Cadbury, but he's the oldest and more catious around new things then the other two. Eventually he'll get up there. If you look in the last picture you can see an old wooden desk which he gets on now, but it took him a couple of months to get on it whereas the others hopped up there immediately.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Oooh, I thought that was from armarkat.com....it looks similar to what they make. =o)

One day, I shall get around to posting the pictures of Scotty's cat tree.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

They look so cute on thier new Cat Tree! I have bought 2 off ebay as well, and my little ones love them! Make sure to post some more pics when Crathes joins in! :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They look like they are having so much fun!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

great tower Looks like they approve!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, that looks like a super kitty tower. And it looks like they are having lots of fun with it  Thanks for sharing the photo's, they really are great and you have some gorgeous kitties there  

*we want more picies plz*


----------



## MunchkinMama (Aug 31, 2004)

Looks like a blast! I don't think Kitty would know what to do with such a thing...

Crathes reminds me of Garfield in the "I am so NOT impressed" picture


----------



## BamMcg (Apr 25, 2005)

Neat pics... what's in the incubator?


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

oh! They are having so much fun!


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

great pics...that's the same tower I have...and I got it off eBay as well...a place called amarakat. My kitties love it too....


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

The cats and the tower are nice and all...But...Nice NINTENDO lol


----------

